# Apistogramma Inka 50 Video.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys thought you might like to check out this video showing my pair of Inka50's.

Its in 1080p if you can handle high quality.


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome pair!


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

wow. where did you find these guys?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Menagerie Actually had them in a couple months ago. They looked completely different though, stressed n such so they have grown quite a bit since then .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

man... sucha stunning little fish! <3


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Cid .


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Truly amazing video. I love the ownership of what looks like nymphae zenkeri by the male. super cute. Also quite astonishing when he flares his colours.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! I love that fish.


----------

